
Elon Musk Has an Awkward Problem at Tesla: Employee Parking - fmihaila
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-has-an-awkward-problem-at-tesla-employee-parking-1491926275
======
M_Grey
...Really? I'm more willing than most to be skeptical of Musk and his
ventures, but this is just silly. Tesla is in a make-or-break phase of their
business, and I'm sure that employee parking, while important, can't be at the
top of what must be a very long list.

~~~
tzm
It may seem non-essential, but it's an increasingly important issue that could
throw a wrench..

